# Crazy low price on Mitutoyo Nib Style 12" Caliper



## GregBradley (Apr 13, 2019)

Anyone looking for a great deal on a Mitutoyo 12" Nib Style Caliper and willing to wait a bit. They had one in stock so I snapped it up but they are willing to take an order on more and ship in 1-3 months. My experience is that they usually come in at the low end of that. These sell used for more than that on ebay. Amazon is screwing up on this one. Camel says lowest price ever was $282 and even that is cheap.






						Mitutoyo 534-117 Vernier Caliper, Steel, Nib Style, Long Jaw, 0-12" Range, +/-0.002" Accuracy, 0.001" Resolution: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

Mitutoyo 534-117 Vernier Caliper, Steel, Nib Style, Long Jaw, 0-12" Range, +/-0.002" Accuracy, 0.001" Resolution: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com
				




You will see my glowing review from the first one I bought a year ago.


----------



## pacifica (Apr 14, 2019)

I've waited 2 months on a 2-3 month amazon prime order and finally gave up and canceled. Anyone actually waited and received on of these deals?


----------



## projectnut (Apr 14, 2019)

GregBradley said:


> Anyone looking for a great deal on a Mitutoyo 12" Nib Style Caliper and willing to wait a bit. They had one in stock so I snapped it up but they are willing to take an order on more and ship in 1-3 months. My experience is that they usually come in at the low end of that. These sell used for more than that on ebay. Amazon is screwing up on this one. Camel says lowest price ever was $282 and even that is cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you got the last one at that price.  When I used the link to go to the add the asking price is now $445.28


----------



## GregBradley (Apr 14, 2019)

It was still there very early this morning but gone about 12 hours after I originally posted. 

I’ve bought several item like that with extended order time at stupidly low prices and most have come through. I’ve always been a bit surprised when they come through with something way too cheap to make sense.


----------



## Jason5555 (May 24, 2019)

It's their way of clearing inventory in a way to notify sellers they need more stock I believe. That or they are just slow moving products until someone says "look at the great deal I just got" then I believe the increased traffic increases the price. I've aquired 2 deals for new items for at half their typical selling price.


----------

